

Monitoring the progress of fermentation of beer in a simple fashion - sdfx
https://www.anfractuosity.com/projects/zymeter-simple/

======
j_syk
I wish there were a good solution to monitoring the gravity. But the more I've
thought about it, I've put off trying for a solution. Most of my beer is done
in 2 weeks, and I often age it for longer. It's not the kind of thing were
real time information (about gravity) is super useful (IMO), because after a
certain amount of time the fermentation stops anyway. I'd love it for data
purposes though. I track temperature during fermentation, that's important to
me.

------
peejaybee
That's pretty cool, although part of me is horrified at the thought of
something else that touches the beer that I am probably not going to sanitize
properly one day.

